
The unfixed security issue (2018) - Tomte
https://www.patreon.com/posts/unfixed-security-21250652
======
Tomte
This is straight-up blackmail.

Report an obviously invalid "security issue", and when the software developer
asks for clarification you try to sell him an expensive consulting contract.

SEC Consult is generally considered to be serious, isn't it? Unfortunate that
now my only mental connection to that company is "they are filthy
blackmailers".

